# Mile-High Club Failure



## syscom3 (Aug 16, 2006)

I found this "gem" on the Darwin Awards website.

 

(23 December 1991, Florida) This account of an aircraft accident is quoted directly from the National Transportation Safety Board report, with comments added in [brackets] for clarity. 

Aircraft: PIPER PA-34-200T, Registration: N47506
Injuries: 2 Fatal

Reference: NTSB #MIA92FA051
NTSB Identification: MIA92FA051 . 
The docket is stored on NTSB microfiche number 46312.
14 CFR Part 91: General Aviation
Accident occurred Monday, December 23, 1991 in RAINBOW LAKE, FL
Probable Cause Approval Date: 5/5/1993
Aircraft: PIPER PA-34-200T, registration: N47506
Injuries: 2 Fatal.

The private pilot and a pilot rated passenger [two pilots] were going to practice simulated instrument flight. Witnesses observed the airplane's right wing fail in a dive and crash. Examination of the wreckage and bodies revealed that both occupants were partially clothed and the front right seat was in the full aft reclining position. [The pilots had converted the co-pilot seat to a bed.] Neither body showed evidence of seatbelts or shoulder harnesses being worn. [They were lying on the bed.] Examination of the individuals' clothing revealed no evidence of ripping or distress to the zippers and belts. [Their lack of clothing seemed to be voluntary.] 

The National Transportation Safety Board determines the probable cause(s) of this accident as follows: 

The pilot in command's improper in-flight decision to divert her attention to other activities not related to the conduct of the flight. [The pilot and co-pilot were having sex, and nobody was flying the plane.] Contributing to the accident was the exceeding of the design limits of the airplane leading to a wing failure. [The lack of a pilot caused the plane to fly erratically, over-stressing the wing and leading to a crash.]


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 16, 2006)

Haha  I love the Darwin awards, great site.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, if ya' gotta go...

Hope they finished, given what they had to pay for it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## reddragon (Aug 16, 2006)

That's unfortunate. Couldn't they have set the plane to autopilot for a while?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, if they _were _virgins before, they are f*cked now.


----------



## Glider (Aug 16, 2006)

Couldn't make it up


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 16, 2006)

ah vapour lock


----------



## kiwimac (Aug 17, 2006)

Still I suppose the earth moved for them. So it wasn't a complete waste of their time.


----------



## R988 (Aug 17, 2006)

Now they are members of the six feet under club as well.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 17, 2006)

haha! classic, some people truely are stupid.........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 17, 2006)

Boom Headshot!!!


----------

